# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اضحك شوي يا صااايم

## عماد علي

*مصريه ماشية فى عزاء زوجها و تصوت وتقول يا حبيبى يا بو عيالى*

*واثنين رجاله ماشيين معها في العزاء ،*
*واحد قال للثانى ياسلام شايف الست دى بتحب جوزها قد ايه!!*
*قاله ياراجل انت بتصدق الحاجات دى ، طب استنى حاوريك*
*وراح ورا الست وقال..*

*ياجميل يا عسل أخ لو تقولى ساكن فين*

*أتجوزك بعد الأربعين على طول ؟؟ ..*
* الست ردت : يا حبيبى يازوجى*

*ياللى كنت ساكن معايا في الجيزه عمارة 37 تانى شقة على اليمين*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ههه حلوووه ....

ولا كأنها تدرري ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههه

جابتها عدله 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> ههه حلوووه ....
> 
> ولا كأنها تدرري ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> 
> بنتظار جديدك ..
> ...



الله يعافيك أخوي شبكة الناصرة ومشكور على المرور والرد... عليها حركات ولا الجني الازرق يفهمها.

----------


## عماد علي

> هههه
> 
> جابتها عدله 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيك أختي أمل الظهور ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## عماد علي

> 



الله يعافيك يا أم باسم ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## اسير الهوى

*هههههههه حلو مرة الله يعطيك العفية*
*موفقين....*

----------


## عماد علي

> *هههههههه حلو مرة الله يعطيك العفية*
> *موفقين....*



الله يوفقك أخي  yaserali ومشكور على المرور الجميل والرد...

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الخيال2009



----------


## عماد علي

> ههههههههههههههههههه



أهلا بك أختي صغيرة بس خطيرة ومشكورة على المرور...

----------


## عماد علي

> 



الله يسلمك أخي الخيال 2009 ومشكور على المرور والرد.

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههه


مشكووور

بنتظار جديك..

تحياتي
حور العين

----------


## عماد علي

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مشكووور
> 
> بنتظار جديك..
> 
> تحياتي
> حور العين



أهلا بمرورك الكريم أختي حور العين ....

----------


## فرح

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلم اخي عـــــــــــماد*
*بوركت جهودك* 
*            مــــــــوفق*

----------


## مطوري العالم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ومشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عماد علي

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *تسلم اخي عـــــــــــماد*
> *بوركت جهودك* 
> *مــــــــوفق*



الله يسلمك أختي فرح ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## عماد علي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ومشكووووووووووووووووووور



الله يسلمك أخي ومشكور على المرور والرد...

----------

